# Race to learn full (insert alg set here)



## TJay127 (Jun 18, 2020)

Say what alg set, how many cases you know, and how fast you learn algs(very slow, slow, medium, fast, very fast)


----------



## TJay127 (Jun 18, 2020)

Winter Variation, 5, medium


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 18, 2020)

HKOLL, 90, very fast


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 18, 2020)

T ZBLL, 20+, medium


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> T ZBLL, as well as some T 2GLLs (they're really easy, so might as well include them), 20+, medium



All 2GLLs are ZBLLs


----------

